# Bar Magician



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 19, 2015)

Smoothini is smooth isn't-he?  Very good @ close range magic! Thanks Ken!


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 19, 2015)

Now that was impressive.  I especially like that he was respectful-using "sir" and being extremely polite.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 19, 2015)

Amazing how the same effects from 50+ years ago are still entertaining in the right hands.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2015)

DoItMyself said:


> Now that was impressive.  I especially like that he was respectful-using "sir" and being extremely polite.



..Former Marine..


----------

